# NOVO PACK 02 – Rhythmic Textures by Heavyocity Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 1, 2018)

*NOVO PACK 02 – Rhythmic Textures by Heavyocity Review*

Heavyocity Rhythmic Textures is another release in the NOVO Pack family and does not require NOVO. The new Rhythmic Textures offers rhythmic elements played by an intimate chamber string ensemble.






NOVO PACK 02 – Rhythmic Textures by Heavyocity

Full review here:
*NOVO PACK 02 – Rhythmic Textures by Heavyocity Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/05/01/novo-pack-02-rhythmic-textures-by-heavyocity-review/


----------

